# Post Op debridement or binocular microscopy?



## tlivengo (Feb 3, 2010)

My physician billed 92504 during the 90 day global for 69641 and Tricare paid it .  Is this correct???

Sometimes my providers also bill 31237-58 during post op.  Would this be correct?  It's hard to know what is OK to bill during a post op.

Thanks for any help.
Teresa


----------



## crosa (Feb 3, 2010)

31237 should be billed with a Mod 79.


----------



## Sheri Varner (Feb 4, 2010)

Tricare should not have paid for the 92504 during the PO as this would have been included in the surgery care.

On the 31237-58, does this have to do with ear surgery or a septoplasty or sinus?  I will need more information/details.


----------

